# ECA for Marketing Professionals



## gprocksu (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am looking to get my ECA done for Express entry.
I have done Bachelors in commerce(Marketing) Pune Uni. & PGDM(Marketing) Autonomous.

My NOC is Sales, Marketing and Advertising Managers (NOC 0611).

Like for Australia you need to have you work exp. also assessed i.e. Skill Assessment which covers Education and work both. Is it not the case with Canada for express entry? Do they only require education assessed? 

I went though all the ECA organization and confused on which will suit me the best.


----------



## Johnny_ (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi there,
Would they consider PGDM as an equivalent to MBA/Masters?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

gprocksu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking to get my ECA done for Express entry.
> I have done Bachelors in commerce(Marketing) Pune Uni. & PGDM(Marketing) Autonomous.
> ...



What does PDGM (Marketing) Autonomous even mean?


----------



## Johnny_ (Apr 6, 2014)

It is a Post Graduate Diploma In Management that is conferred upon by some of the best Business Schools in India like the IIMs.


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

*hi*



Johnny_ said:


> It is a Post Graduate Diploma In Management that is conferred upon by some of the best Business Schools in India like the IIMs.


hi did you get your education assessed?
I am in the marketing field too. BBA (kurukshetra university & PGDBA from AICTE recognised institute. Not sure if the education assessing authorities would accept PGDBA .


----------

